# P3 Ics Tommorrow.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

@P3Droid: RT @bignadad BigDX ICS 4 Bionic is done! Will be out tomorrow on @MyDroidWorld -Razr ICS will be out later thi&#8230; (cont) http://deck.ly/~RyX3Z

Could it be already?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dhh93 (Sep 27, 2011)

BigDX just does themes I believe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh... lol darn

That's what I get for being excited about all those ics talk and not researching lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea p3 cut some words out to get more traffic is my guess cause I went and looked at original post and it has been changed. But yes its just a theme

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That guy lol. Back in the dx days.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

The theme is out, need to be on 5.7.893 and deodexed to install


----------

